# For Rukee



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Here are a few pics of the BDS 871 for my 67 GTO....can't wait to hear it AND drive it!!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Dude, that is SOOO freakin cool!!
You can't see me right now, but I think I just shed a tear or two, that thing is beautiful!!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I guess you made your choice, that looks incredible. I love the sound of a real supercharger, just don't suck in any low flying planes!!:cheers Definatelly more, "wow, look at me than an LS motor"


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

It's like Christmas on the living room floor!!!!!arty:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

That's sweet and all, but where is the nitrous fogger to bolt on top of it. Supercharging heats the mixture, nitrous will cool it down and add a couple HP, lol..


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

I just drueled on my keyboard... nice. I love a little whine once in a while


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Ah, I guess it's okay :rofl:

Did I miss the thread with the carbs you'll be using?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

firecatsrt said:


> I just drueled on my keyboard... nice. I love a little whine once in a while


Ummm, that wasn't druel... Now, clean it up before mamma thinks you were surfing porn.. That is motorhead Porn..


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

HOLY SHEEPSH!T BATMAN


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Mike, Prolly Holley 750 DPs modified for SC...not 100% sure yet.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I've been doing quite a bit of "polishing" myself, since it arrived ! Wanted one since I was 16.....several decades. The build (motor) is underway and should be photogenic in a few weeks. Moderators: If you want to merge this with my resto/build thread that is cool.....Eric Thanks again for the compliments guys!arty:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric, it's great that you're realizing a dream that a lot of us have thought about for decades. Some dream, and some just DO. No need to justify a blown GTO on the street....you can't. It just "IS". Man, is your tire bill gonna be expensive! I remember when I was 21, and an "old" mechanic, who was about 26, said to me, when we were discussing burnouts, hotrods, etc: "you never outgrow it" I think perhaps he may of had something there......


----------



## BillGTO (Oct 16, 2009)

Woof! That is totally awesome. They will hear you comin for sure.arty:


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

but why stop with just one??? lol


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

firecatsrt said:


> but why stop with just one??? lol


I use to have a pic of a `70 GTO with two blowers stacked on top of each other.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i bet that yellow coupe has never done a burnout. im sure that wont be the case with eric.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

here you go Rukee lmao :lol:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

OooooOOh~ride um cowgirl!!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

3 blowers!


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> 3 blowers!


just spit my drink out on that one! :rofl: good one Eric.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

got off the subject a little. And yes I am gonna flame broil as many rear tires as I can afford...that's what they're for!


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Eric Animal said:


> Mike, Prolly Holley 750 DPs modified for SC...not 100% sure yet.


I had just one 750 DP, and the car was a beast. That's going to be CRAZY.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I hope $o !:cheers


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> i bet that yellow coupe has never done a burnout. im sure that wont be the case with eric.


I agree on that one, tires still had the little nubs on them, it's a trailer queen.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

There is truly nothing like the power of a roots blown motor. Incredible torque. Eric, have you considered E85 for fuel? I run mine on straight Methanol right now, but I plan on trying the E85 soon. On the Meth the blower actually gets frosty cold on the outside. :cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

ALKYGTO said:


> There is truly nothing like the power of a roots blown motor. Incredible torque. Eric, have you considered E85 for fuel? I run mine on straight Methanol right now, but I plan on trying the E85 soon. On the Meth the blower actually gets frosty cold on the outside. :cheers


Where do you buy the meth and how much is it? What kind of mileage do you get with it?
Can you change to E85 without rejetting? Or does it take more then that?? And what kind of HP change will it make??


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Power gains with Meth or E85? Honestly I can't tell you the # difference from gas, but since both are oxygen bearing fuels and have an increased evap rate, I guestimate with both being tuned for optimum that the alcohol fuels are worth up to 100 HP on my combo.

I buy the Methanol by the drum and it's about $2.50 a gallon roughly plus a deposit for the drum. My tank in the car will hold up to 45 gallons.

E85 or meth will require more jet (and larger internal passages in the carb to keep up with the flow), I would talk to a reputable carb specialist and have them build up carbs for your application. Thats what I did (2 850 Center squirter Holley's flowed to 930 cfm each) and I could'nt be happier. I have a big roller cam in it and a stick shift tranny and drivability is excellent although it's happiest driving in the 2500 rpm range.

I run a Bo Laws belt driven fuel pump, and I highly recommend it. It supplies low fuel pressure at idle and comes up with the revs. It features a built in adjustable regulator and keeps things real simple.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

My reason for wanting to try the E85 is availability at the pump rather so I don't have to worry about running out or keep that tank full. You will need a top notch fuel system with no steel or rubber in the system.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm gonna start off with 93 octane pump gas w 10% ethanol (N.Y.). May do some experimenting from there. The whole car will be "new' , so I wanna keep it simple at first. I don't see too many E85 stations around here, and don't expect to get too far on 21 gals of fuel. Eric:cool


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

On pump gas you will need to underdrive that blower probably 12 - 15 %, what is it set up for now? HEAT is a roots blowers biggest drawback, that's why almost all OEM roots blowers are intercooled. 

You might consider alcohol injection, something like the kits from Snow or Devil's Own that are triggered only when in boost. IMO , since you are starting from scratch, build the fuel system to handle the alcohol and you can always convert over later, or just for the track. I would definitely consult a carb expert like Quickfuel.

Also, give some consideration to that beltdrive pump, it ends up being cheaper and easier IMO in the long run because you don't need the wiring, regulator and extra fittings required for an electric pump. And it's quiet, most electric pumps are loud and annoying, plus they can heat up pretty quick unless you wire in a complicated variable voltage regulator that cranks up pump voltage based on demand. The fuel system is very important on a blower car. Good luck!

(Do a Google search for stations that sell E85 in your area, I live in Missouri and not all stations have it, but many do) :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Alky, compression= 8:1 BDS 871 set at 8lbs boost. New Air-Loc rotors. According to the engine builder, and BDS I should be fine w/92 octane....I have easy acsess to 100LL in case. The car will be used mostly on the street. What are you running comp/boost ? I dont know if I have the ability to cool an intercooler........Thanks, Eric:cheers


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

9.5 - 1 Compression w/ 10lbs observed boost on 427 cu in and I'm running 12% over. Yeah, I would say your good with the low compression. 8-71's can move a lot of air, I'm running a 6-71 so I gotta spin it a little harder. My combo made 745 rwhp but it's really a pretty mild combo. The alcohol and overdriving the blower makes all the difference. If I was running an 8-71 I would'nt have to spin it near as hard, plus my rotors are'nt coated. The big GMC based superchargers are great, reliable units. They are so simple, look so badazz and make incredible power.

Are you running head studs? What about head gaskets? I'm using studs and copper gaskets, I figure under full boost I'm at like 15 to 16.1 compression  .


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yep, head studs and cometic gaskets. I figure 12:1 on the final compression. 505 cu. in....mild and reliable:cool


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice :cool. 

arty:


What kind of heads you running? Will you be able to dyno it? That combo sounds like a winner.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Edelbrock heads done by Butler Performance.......can't wait to see them! yes the engine will be dyno'd by the builder ...with me watching of course!!


----------

